# Wood



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Cheap "old" 10 megapixel_ "point and shoot"
_


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

more ...


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Good one, might be even better converted to B&W.
JC


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will do that and repost


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

huh huh huhahahaha you like uhhh have huge wood


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

noeettica said:


>


It looked better in color


----------

